# The typo thread



## ArwenStar (Nov 2, 2019)

For the ttf typos.



Eg. Fhard


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 3, 2019)

Erm. So what do I post here?
Thinking "out loud", I just type away until I finish a text and just ignore all of those words which my MS Edge spellcheck underlines in red, and then copy them over here?

Two examples from that line above: _Thining_ and _htem_ (before correction).
This could get tedious, as I am prone to endlessly repeat certain errors with my hunt-and-peck typing.

_repest_, _-pack_


----------

